# LR RWD Model 3 getting 0.1 seconds quicker?



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

I know that the LR RWD Model 3 is getting a 15 mile range bump to 325 miles (still unclear on whether this an actual change or just a change in the rated range). However, haven't seen anyone point out that it says on the configurator that the LR RWD Model 3 does 0-60 in 5.0 seconds, not 5.1 So, us LR RWD Model 3 owners are getting a little love?


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Was hoping for at least 4.6 or 4.8... the MR is 0.4 sec faster which puts it at 5.2. 

Too bad the LR isn’t 0.4 faster... that would put it at 4.7.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Tesla's blog post says that all models will get a ~5% increase in power.
I will absolutely be logging and comparing this when it is released.


----------



## oripaamoni (Jan 25, 2018)

I have my draggy prepped and ready


----------



## PcGuy (May 30, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Tesla's blog post says that all models will get a ~5% increase in power.
> I will absolutely be logging and comparing this when it is released.


Is it only 5% from 5.1 to 5.0? Also, are the new speeds listed on the website the new speeds or will they be adjusted further once we receive the update?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

PcGuy said:


> Is it only 5% from 5.1 to 5.0? Also, are the new speeds listed on the website the new speeds or will they be adjusted further once we receive the update?


I think they are the new speeds, but their numbers are always conservative anyway. 
Many of us will be testing it when it is released


----------



## PcGuy (May 30, 2017)

Has anyone tested this on the LR RWD? My guess is 0-60 in 4.6.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

PcGuy said:


> Has anyone tested this on the LR RWD? My guess is 0-60 in 4.6.


Umm, that's within 0.1 seconds of the official AWD time.


----------



## jrzapata (Apr 23, 2018)

I am going to bet on 4.9


----------



## kingofl337 (Mar 25, 2019)

Inquiring minds want to know on the acceleration bump.


----------



## PcGuy (May 30, 2017)

Kizzy said:


> Umm, that's within 0.1 seconds of the official AWD time.


You are correct! However, early software versions of the LR RWD were posting those times. A later update nerfed it to about 4.8. So a 5% increase should put it back there. Remember, Tesla's #'s are always conservative.


----------



## PcGuy (May 30, 2017)

jrzapata said:


> I am going to bet on 4.9


It's already showing 4.8 without the update!


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

oripaamoni said:


> I have my draggy prepped and ready


Did you get 2019.8.3 yet?

Big push since yesterday but still only about 25% of Model 3's on TeslaFi.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

PcGuy said:


> Has anyone tested this on the LR RWD? My guess is 0-60 in 4.6.


I did run a test, in 45F cold with snow tires and ~77% battery, and got 4.999sec measured by Tesla's internals. I'm fairly sure I could not achieve that on a warm day previously, though I my earliest logs are from the end of December so I can't know for sure until this summer. I confirmed power during that run hit 256.5kW and torque 444.888NM where previous highest I ever recorded were 245/426.666
In other words, yes we definitely have a bump.


----------



## oripaamoni (Jan 25, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> Did you get 2019.8.3 yet?
> 
> Big push since yesterday but still only about 25% of Model 3's on TeslaFi.


Not yet 😔 still patiently waiting


----------



## PcGuy (May 30, 2017)

0-60times has the 2018 LR RWD listed at 4.8. I believe the original owners with older firmware were getting 4.6 (in optimal conditions).

https://www.zeroto60times.com/vehicle-make/tesla-0-60-mph-times/


----------



## PcGuy (May 30, 2017)

oripaamoni said:


> Not yet 😔 still patiently waiting


I have the update but no draggy lol!


----------



## oripaamoni (Jan 25, 2018)

JWardell said:


> I did run a test, in 45F cold with snow tires and ~77% battery, and got 4.999sec measured by Tesla's internals. I'm fairly sure I could not achieve that on a warm day previously, though I my earliest logs are from the end of December so I can't know for sure until this summer. I confirmed power during that run hit 256.5kW and torque 444.888NM where previous highest I ever recorded were 245/426.666
> In other words, yes we definitely have a bump.


That's awesome, I have been following your other thread with all the CAN decoding you have been doing, awesome work! "Would love to have a display attached to the bus and get to see real time high update rate data like kw out.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

PcGuy said:


> I have the update but no draggy lol!


Amazon has some....  Got one sitting patiently on my "Tesla Wish List".


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

Also please make sure when you do before/after trial runs that the car is charged to 90%. I wish I had a draggy but I might record with my phone and try to extrapolate. Basically based on tests the car loses power with every 10% of charge loss. So 90% would get the quickest times without having to charge to 100%.

https://www.mountainpassperformance.com/model3_dynotesting_soc/


----------



## oripaamoni (Jan 25, 2018)

Got the update and my draggy ready, will go do some testing today.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

oripaamoni said:


> Got the update and my draggy ready, will go do some testing today.


I got the update yesterday but I didn't have time to record before I got the update and I get so excited when they come in that I can't be patient.

Anyway my car feels faster from a stop sign than before. From a rolling start it feels the same. The car has always felt slow when you first go from a light (keep in mind slow in Tesla sense). Now that is not as evident as before.


----------



## oripaamoni (Jan 25, 2018)

My draggy results showed no noticeable increase in 0-60 speeds in my testing...

I am surprised more people aren't talking about the "High speed performance" increase. I noticed a big power increase past 70mph. Before the update power would noticeably fall off at high speeds but now it is much less noticeable and feels like it continues to pull hard, Very pleased.


----------

